# Need Help!! Outback Or Another Tt



## savage99ss (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello everyone!! This looked like a great board and was need help picking out a 4season Bumper pull trailer. My parents used to own brand new 2006 outback 5th wheel with the two living room slides 32 foot. It was a nice camper and made me really like the Keystone line.

Here is what im looking for. Im looking used. Price range 15k give or take a little. I am getting a new job and it is taking me about 4 hours away from home. I really dont want to buy a house bc I can transfer back to Nashville in a years time. I need a camper that can make it comfortable for me to live in during winter months. We own a house and my wife and two kids will be staying home ages 3 and 1. I will be driving home on weekends and they will visit some weekends. So i probally need a camper big enough for them all when they visit.

I have looked at a few campers and almost bought a 2005 Laredo 28bh model. A slight cut in the roof made me rethink it and i passed. 
I have also looked at some outbacks but the delamination seems to be really bad on them.

Should I stay Keystone or does anyone recommend another brand. Sorry for the long post, just tried to enclude all the info that I could think of.

TV: 2004 Dodge Ram 2500 4x4

Thanks!!


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

So Where is the new job?? location will depend on what you are looking for or going to need to do to it ...


----------



## savage99ss (Aug 7, 2012)

Snow said:


> So Where is the new job?? location will depend on what you are looking for or going to need to do to it ...


Memphis, TN


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Do you want the TT after you move back in a year?


----------



## savage99ss (Aug 7, 2012)

jake said:


> Do you want the TT after you move back in a year?


Yes i would like to keep it and use it for weekend triPs.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

You've got a lot of tow vehicle so you should be good there. I would look on the keystone website. They have every model on the website as far as floor plans which may help you decide what you like. Even though you are looking used, some floor plans have been around for a while. LakeShore in Michigan and Holman in Ohio are bulk dealers and you may be able to swing something new close to the price you are looking at if you are looking at a smaller unit. The thing with RV's is once you get one, it seens you'll always wish you went 1 size bigger, so think of that up front.

www.keystonerv.com


----------



## savage99ss (Aug 7, 2012)

Jewellfamily said:


> You've got a lot of tow vehicle so you should be good there. I would look on the keystone website. They have every model on the website as far as floor plans which may help you decide what you like. Even though you are looking used, some floor plans have been around for a while. LakeShore in Michigan and Holman in Ohio are bulk dealers and you may be able to swing something new close to the price you are looking at if you are looking at a smaller unit. The thing with RV's is once you get one, it seens you'll always wish you went 1 size bigger, so think of that up front.
> 
> www.keystonerv.com


Thanks for the suggestion. I have started to look at the new campers aswell. What is the difference in the Laredo and the Outback?


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Most of the base things are identical in the Keystone line (ie they use the same fridge, or water heater, stove, etc...). the differences are sometimes floor plans, interior/exterior colors, and ammenities. Example: queen bed in Outback is 60x74, in the Laredo its 60x80. Some have power jacks, some manual, etc...
Each model has a little intro video on the website that gives the "theme" of each model.


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

Just as Jewellfamily said, I would checkout Holman Rv, Lakeshore Rv or even Pete's Rv before buying used. I would for sure stay with Keystone but thats my personal opinion.I bought my Outback 292bh from Pete's rv for $20,999 and the MSRP was around $34,000. The wholsalers have some really good deals especially when the new model year is about to arrive and they are sitting on many soon to be leftovers! Good luck, Kevin


----------

